# Apache und Firewall PROBLEM



## Arnok (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Wenn sich mein Rechner nach 8 Stunden vom Internet trennt, komme ich nicht mehr vom Internet aus auf meinem Apacheserver. Wenn ich die SuSEfirewall2 restarte geht alles wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Juni 2003)

Wählt sich der Rechner neu ein? Werden beim Verbindungsauf-/abbau neue Firewallregeln gesetzt ?


----------



## Arnok (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Wählt sich der Rechner neu ein? Werden beim Verbindungsauf-/abbau neue Firewallregeln gesetzt ? *



Mein Provieder trennt die Verbindung alle 8 Stunden und mein Linux wählt sich automatisch wieder ein. Ich habe bei der Firewall für den Apache nur WWW freigegeben.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Juni 2003)

OK, dann musst du jetzt prüfen, ob beim Verbindungsabbau / -Neuaufbau ipchan / iptables-Regeln gelöscht werden / falsch wieder hergestellt werden.

/me hält nix von der SuSEfirewall. Ein vernünftiges iptables-Script verwenden und alles läuft wunderbar.


----------



## Arnok (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *OK, dann musst du jetzt prüfen, ob beim Verbindungsabbau / -Neuaufbau ipchan / iptables-Regeln gelöscht werden / falsch wieder hergestellt werden.
> 
> /me hält nix von der SuSEfirewall. Ein vernünftiges iptables-Script verwenden und alles läuft wunderbar. *



Kannst du mir das etwas erklehren ich bin noch nicht so gut auf Linux


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo Arno,

zum Beispiel kannst du dir hier http://www.harry.homelinux.org eine iptables-Firewall-Bash-Datei generieren lassen, die du danach nach Lust und Laune bearbeiten kannst.

Dann noch eine flush.sh

```
#!/bin/sh
#
# Configurations
#
IPTABLES="/sbin/iptables"

#
# reset the default policies in the filter table.
#
$IPTABLES -P INPUT ACCEPT
$IPTABLES -P FORWARD ACCEPT
$IPTABLES -P OUTPUT ACCEPT

#
# reset the default policies in the nat table.
#
$IPTABLES -t nat -P PREROUTING ACCEPT
$IPTABLES -t nat -P POSTROUTING ACCEPT
$IPTABLES -t nat -P OUTPUT ACCEPT

#
# reset the default policies in the mangle table.
#
#
$IPTABLES -t mangle -P PREROUTING ACCEPT
$IPTABLES -t mangle -P OUTPUT ACCEPT

#
# flush all the rules in the filter and nat tables.
#
$IPTABLES -F
$IPTABLES -t nat -F
$IPTABLES -t mangle -F
#
# erase all chains that's not default in filter and nat table.
#
$IPTABLES -X
$IPTABLES -t nat -X
$IPTABLES -t mangle -X
```
mit der du alle iptables-Regeln löschen kannst.

Dann musst du die Dateien nur noch mit den jeweiligen Dialin/Hangup-Dateien von SuSE verknüpfen und das wars. Welche Dateien das gerade sind, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich hier nur noch Debian einsetze.

Suche mal nach ip-up und ip-down im System. In die ip-up müsste dann sowas rein: sh /etc/ppp/ip-up/firewall.sh

In die ip-down:
sh /etc/ppp/ip-down/flush.sh

Pfade musste halt noch anpassen.


----------

